# CRP Ronald McDonald House Shark Tournament



## LandShark! (Jul 16, 2006)

*May 2009 *12345678910111213141516171819202122232425262728293031
*Ronald McDonald House Tournament*
*Saturday, Sunday May 23,24, 2009*

Ronal McDonald House Tournament
May 23,24 2009

Date: 
May 23,24 sign in anytime before fishing. Can not start fishing until daylight Saturday May 23rd and all pictures must be turned in for judging before 6pm Sunday May 24th. 
This is Memorial day weekend.

Where:
Base camp will be at San Luis Pass on the Galveston side. There are no boundries to fishing, so you can go to your favorite hole and fish. Just be back to base camp before six with your pictures in hand.

How much: 
$50 to enter and you can enter both classes. One from the sand and the other class from kayaks. $40 will go to the pot and $10 to the House. You do not have to enter to donate to the House you can donate what you like at the recepticle that will be there. they will come out and collect it at the end of the Tourney.

For the Kayakers there will be a three man minumum for each team. The Team will win the pot and it will be up to the team to decide how to or if they will split the pot. 
A point system will be as follows. 
2-for removing the hook for release
5-Sharp Nose, Bonnet Head
10- Black tip, Spinner
15- Lemmon, Sand Bar
20- Bull
50- Mako, Tiger
1000- Great White, yes a five footer was caught out of Sabine Pass a few years back
Anyone who recieves a bite from a shark will lose points according to how many fingers is lost and be made fun of for the rest of his life, so please be careful.
All pictures must have at least a head shot and an atempt at the teeth for identification, two witnesses. any and all findings from the judges will be final. If there are sharks caught NOT on the point list it will be up to the judges to place them accordingly.
All reglutations for fishing and for kayaking if in violation will be cause for imediate disqualification.

Sand fishing will be the longest wins.
A picture that is clear and can be seen from head to tip of tail not the v will need to be in the picture and a closer shot of the exact length as well. So you need two shot minimum of your catch and you will need a witness as well.

This goes for the Ronald McDonald house and for the most part it is on an honor system. If you are found not to be honorable at the event you will be asked to forfiet your good standing and not allowed to enter another tournament I host. I would make sure that the other people that put things on know of your misdeed as well. So please lets all have fun and remember who this is really for, Ronald McDonald House

Any questions you can call me 409-750-3618 or email me [email protected] or you can pm me here if you like. If you or someone you know would like to help or donate to the tournament please contact me personaly.
Ron 
__________________
www.gotshark.com


----------



## LandShark! (Jul 16, 2006)

I will be setting up base camp this Friday around 8 am where the road t's on Galveston side of San Luis Pass. 
Hope to see ya'll there and if you can't fish it please come by and say hello and if you like make a donation to the Ronald McDonald House. Everyone in this tournament is a volunteer. We don't make any money off this and pass it all onto the Ronald McDoanld House so they can help those families that need a place to stay while their kids are getting treatment.
Good luck and thanks in advance to everyone,
Ron


----------

